# Suche eine gilde



## Zamia90 (11. Mai 2016)

hallo zusammen ,

Ich bin auf der suche nach einer gilde die samstags und sonntags ab 20 uhr raidet (im aufbau oder nicht spielt keine rolle) 

Ich möchte gerne ab Legion richtig durchstarten !

Klasse erstmal egal so wie es gebraucht wird müsste nur gelvlt werden welche rolle ist mir eig egal setze mich mit der klasse ausseinander um der gilde den größt möglichen vorteil zu verschaffen !!!

 

SERVER : ANTONIDAS

 

schreibt mir einfach hier schaue jeden tag hier vorbei  freu mich drauf


----------

